# My new inland table saw



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

I received my new Inland table saw tonight and thought I would share. I couldn't find much info on this particular saw when I was researching saws. I'm quite impressed and it is just what I was looking for at a fair price and 2 year warranty. I had it up and running in a few minutes and my first cut was making a 1/16" strip of mahogany. You can see the results. Aside from ripping strips it will be nice for cross cuts and angles for windows. Unit was well packed and is nicely designed. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use my 10" delta to do the same thing. I have an super extra fine kerf blade and a zero tolerance plate for it. I've got thousand's of feet of anywhere from 1/16 x 1/16 up to 1/4 x 1/4 Mostly maple and cherry some poplar,pine and oak. It's so much cheaper to cut your own! 
My recommendation is the maple, it's the smoothest to cut.
Have fun but keep the fingers away!


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> I use my 10" delta to do the same thing. I have an super extra fine kerf blade and a zero tolerance plate for it. I've got thousand's of feet of anywhere from 1/16 x 1/16 up to 1/4 x 1/4 Mostly maple and cherry some poplar,pine and oak. It's so much cheaper to cut your own!
> My recommendation is the maple, it's the smoothest to cut.
> Have fun but keep the fingers away!


I have a 10" Ryobi with a zero plate but actually like this size better for the small sizes we cut. It is small enough to keep on a table in the shop while building.The blade is only 1/32" thick!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

skypup said:


> I received my new Inland table saw tonight and thought I would share. I couldn't find much info on this particular saw when I was researching saws. I'm quite impressed and it is just what I was looking for at a fair price and 2 year warranty. I had it up and running in a few minutes and my first cut was making a 1/16" strip of mahogany. You can see the results. Aside from ripping strips it will be nice for cross cuts and angles for windows. Unit was well packed and is nicely designed. Feel free to ask questions.



How much do they go for?
Right now I hand cut what I need, but that looks much easier.:thumbsup:


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Go here*



big ed said:


> How much do they go for?
> Right now I hand cut what I need, but that looks much easier.:thumbsup:


164.95. It takes about a week or two. They make them to order. Go here Ed.

http://www.inlandcraft.com/singlepr...partment_id=&keyword=&category=&partnum=10630

I just cross cut a piece of 1" pine with it


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

*Extra capability*

It can be converted to a wet saw for cutting glass and tile too! They had great customer service when I called to inquire. That sold me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. I think they are great. I want one too!
I was going more with the fact that with this you save allot real quick cutting your own wood sizes! Fitting peices is also so much faster than hand cutting!
Delta also makes a small belt sander that makes a nice addition too!


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Don't get me wrong. I think they are great. I want one too!
> I was going more with the fact that with this you save allot real quick cutting your own wood sizes! Fitting peices is also so much faster than hand cutting!
> Delta also makes a small belt sander that makes a nice addition too!


I have an old sears belt sander in a vertical stand which I use to think was my most useful tool.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Skypup,

I have a somewhat similar tiny table saw from MicroMark ... blade diameter is around 3". Great for doing small / detailed work. Blade tilts, too. (It looks like your blade doesn't tilt ???)

Have fun with yours. Watch those fingers!

TJ


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Skypup,
> 
> I have a somewhat similar tiny table saw from MicroMark ... blade diameter is around 3". Great for doing small / detailed work. Blade tilts, too. (It looks like your blade doesn't tilt ???)
> 
> ...


I almost got yours until I investigated. I liked the 2 year warranty and the bigger blade. No tilt on this one but it does have variable speed. And the company is here in the good old USA (Michigan).


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And the MicroMark one is about twice the cost of yours. I think you made a smart move ... most of my cuts are with the blade vertical, too.

TJ


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> And the MicroMark one is about twice the cost of yours. I think you made a smart move ... most of my cuts are with the blade vertical, too.
> 
> TJ


I felt like a guinea pig trying this thing but with the warranty I figured they cared about their customers and must have a decent product.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I just set up a tile saw as miniature table saw. $44.95 for the saw, $12 for the blade. I'm still looking for a thin blade, as the one I bought has a .125" kerf, but the size of the saw makes it really handy for cutting out my structures. Check it out at:

http://scalemodelplans.net/tutorials/hobbysaw.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not a bad idea for a cost effective approach. Thanks!

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey are you guys cutting these strips for scratchbuilding stuff instead of buying Balsa or like strips? Just curious?


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> Hey are you guys cutting these strips for scratchbuilding stuff instead of buying Balsa or like strips? Just curious?


I cut stock down to 1/16". If I need smaller I'll buy some ready made. I also cut straight cuts for sides, roofs etc. You can hold a really straight line even free hand I've discovered. The size is really convenient and take up little space to use.


----------



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

I cut all the wood for this building with my saw. Those are individual vertical planks.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok very cool!


----------

